# 50mm lens for Sony a300



## oursfan (May 27, 2008)

I am a noob to DSLR photography and have recently purchased a Sony a300 to mess around with.  My question is this....  Where can I find a good 50mm prime lens that will fit a Sony a300 camera without breaking my bank account?  I am only a beginner and have a lot to learn before I start forking out lots of cash for top quality lenses.  I see posts all over the place saying that a good 50mm f1.8 lens should run about $100.  Is this true and if so where can I get one that will fit my Sony a300?

Everywhere I have read says that a 50mm f1.8 lens is a must have in the bag for capturing good indoor portraits.  I understand that prime lenses such as these will generally capture more light and result in a better picture.  (Am I right about that?)  I went ahead and purchased a Sigma 28-300mm 3.5-6.3 lens to get larger zoom for taking outdoor shots and have been pretty happy with the versatility of the lens, but I now understand that a lens of that range may not be the best.  It is good for me and for what I do and since I am just picking this up as a hobby.  I do need something for indoor shooting though.  The 28-300mm is not an option in low light or any indoor lighting for that matter.  Pictures that I have taken with that lens in poor lighting with the camera's built in flash and always dark and underexposed.  The flash does not help at all with the 28-300mm lens.  I guess a good external flash could help there.

Any suggestions would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (May 27, 2008)

Congrats on the A300!
(I have an A200 and it's just a dream!)

About your question, the answer is yes you can find a 50mm f/1.7 for your Sony. Look on ebay for a Minolta Maxxum 50mm f/1.7 or even 1.4 if you can afford it. They go easily for as much as the Canon and Nikon versions go so good luck finding one!

Enjoy your A300!


EDIT:
A flash could be simple to find. A Sony HVL-F56AM is going for about $300 on B&H and it's the strongest flash on the Sony Alpha line and it's very versatile. You can tilt and turn it's head for bouncing. It's fast and powerful.

If you can't afford that, and HVL-F36AM goes for about $200, and is a weaker version of the 56. You can tilt the head up and down but not turn it left and right.

ALSO, all Sony flashes have built in wireless.


----------



## oursfan (May 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice.  I will spend some time trying to find a good deal and when the time is right I make the purchase.  So far I am very happy with the sony and everyone that I have shown it to has been quick to compliment.  Even the better photographers I have talked to have complimented the Sony and were surprised with it.  

As far as the 50mm lens goes, what price range should I be looking at?  I have heard people say that you can get a good 50mm lens for around $100 - $150 but all the ones that I have looked at for the Sony are twice that.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (May 28, 2008)

oursfan said:


> Thanks so much for the advice.  I will spend some time trying to find a good deal and when the time is right I make the purchase.  So far I am very happy with the sony and everyone that I have shown it to has been quick to compliment.  Even the better photographers I have talked to have complimented the Sony and were surprised with it.
> 
> As far as the 50mm lens goes, what price range should I be looking at?  I have heard people say that you can get a good 50mm lens for around $100 - $150 but all the ones that I have looked at for the Sony are twice that.


The _Sony _is a new version and it's slightly better than the one I was speaking of in my last post. It is more expensive than the one I believe you are looking for.

Sony cameras can still use lenses made back in the 80's made by Minolta. That is what those people are telling you about. *Minolta Maxxum 50mm f/1.7*'s go for that same price range. Sony, right now, does not make these lenses. But I do believe that they are going to announce it soon. If you are also looking for a fast zoom lens, a Minolta Maxxum 70-210 f/4 would be great on your A300.


----------

